# A punishment fit for Freefalling...



## RackMaster (Nov 30, 2016)

Now this is a use of Nickelback I can get behind.  @Freefalling would probably love being arrested.  

Look at this threat: P.E.I. police vow to play Nickelback album for drunk drivers


----------



## AWP (Nov 30, 2016)

Good start, but drunk drivers need cunt punch.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 30, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Good start, but drunk drivers need cunt punch.



I'll drink to that.


----------



## AWP (Nov 30, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> I'll drink to that.



I don't care how much someone drinks, but don't get behind the wheel under the influence. That's worthy of Nickelback and throat punch.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 30, 2016)

I got hit by a drunk driver in '94. He got thrown out the door of his spinning Corvette and broke a finger. I got yet _another_ helo ride, a transfusion and more surgery. Between the Viet Cong and a drunk asshole, I'm two-for two.

Drink and be merry and fucking go nuts as long as it doesn't involve operating machinery.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 1, 2016)

My firefighter mate won't wear a seatbelt anymore because he's seen too many drunk people not wearing them in MVAs get off with relatively minor injuries. Something to do with them not bracing and going floppy.

I don't know about his logic but he's had a few tickets for it LOL


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 1, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> My firefighter mate won't wear a seatbelt anymore because he's seen too many drunk people not wearing them in MVAs get off with relatively minor injuries. Something to do with them not bracing and going floppy.
> 
> I don't know about his logic but he's had a few tickets for it LOL



It makes sense for the drunk, cause they're typically unconscious during the crash but it's idiotic for him. Sober and conscious you'll react, tighten muscles and brace for impact.  Doesn't even take into account for ejection from the vehicle.  I'm sure our resident first responders and trauma doctors/nurses can add more.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 1, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> It makes sense for the drunk, cause they're typically unconscious during the crash but it's idiotic for him. Sober and conscious you'll react, tighten muscles and brace for impact.  Doesn't even take into account for ejection from the vehicle.  I'm sure our resident first responders and trauma doctors/nurses can add more.



He reckons he's got the going floppy in a crash covered. Like I said, I'm not convinced.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 1, 2016)

Might as well put this here.  Another Navy career crashes and burns ....

Reserve center CO arrested on DUI charge


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 1, 2016)

[Q


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 1, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Good start, but drunk drivers need cunt punch.



It seems like they are punishing Nickelback instead of Freefalling
:-"


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 1, 2016)

I met a chick in AA that hit a tree at 50 mph, no injuries.....I also learned how to make meth.....:blkeye::-"


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 1, 2016)

[Q


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 1, 2016)

DWI laws are like Gun laws...the bad guys don't care....


----------



## AWP (Dec 2, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I also learned how to make meth.....:blkeye::-"



RV not included.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 3, 2016)

I got new printer/scanner and tried to scan a pic of the brand new '94 Isuzu pick-up that the asshole destroyed. Later, if i can figure this out.



SpitfireV said:


> My firefighter mate won't wear a seatbelt anymore because he's seen too many drunk people not wearing them in MVAs get off with relatively minor injuries. Something to do with them not bracing and going floppy.
> 
> I don't know about his logic but he's had a few tickets for it LOL




All I can say about seatbelts is they probably saved my life. Even with a seatbelt I still busted the steering wheel with my head, hit it so hard it broke the spokes and knocked the wheel down the steering column. No airbags. (So that explains a lot of my behavior on SS).

Seriously the other guy ended up sitting in the street shooting the shit with bystanders while firefighters tried to cut me out of the wreck. I woke up on my back on a bodyboard looking up at the stars with one eye (because the other one couldn't open), heard generators and saw firefighters walking around...then passed out again and when I woke up I was in a helo with a beautiful female paramedic leaning over me, her soft hair brushing my face, I said what the hell happened??? She said don't worry it was the other guy's fault and I'm pumping you full of blood, then I passed out and woke up again in the ER with a beautiful female plastic surgeon with long dark hair sewing my eyelid and my nose. She smelled wonderful. There was a kind of halo around her head. Maybe I was dreaming. Maybe not. But at least it wasn't 95th Evac.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 3, 2016)

[Q


----------



## Gunz (Dec 3, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Good Christ, A!
> 
> Knowing you, all I can say is that I hope you behaved yourself with all those females around.



I dunno, J. I was on morphine for a while then a shot of demerol or darvon or whatever in my ass every 4 hours for two weeks...God knows what mischief I got into...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 3, 2016)

I


----------



## Gunz (Dec 3, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I had a colonoscopy a few years ago, and the first question I asked when I woke up was if I behaved myself.




Speaking of colonoscopys, I have a Marine buddy who had his wife write ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK on his ass in magic marker before his colonoscopy. If you work at the VA, you gotta have a sense of humor.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 3, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I had a colonoscopy a few years ago, and the first question I asked when I woke up was if I behaved myself.




The videos on YouTube say otherwise...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 3, 2016)

[Q


----------



## AWP (Dec 3, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Hey!! I paid good money to quash those.



We paid more.


----------

